# Winter Smoking with an Electric Smoker



## BlairsDen

Does anyone with an Electric Smoker (mines a Brickmann) have problems when outside temps are 40 or below?


----------



## Andy M.

When the temperatures drop below 40ºF all outdoor cooking devices run cooler.  I've seen it with my gas a charcoal grills and have to assume the same would occur with an electric smoker.  The appliances aren't insulated and cool off quickly.  I'd bet an electric smoker has limited ability to maintain heat.  Does the instruction manual address this?


----------



## BlairsDen

Nothing in the manual addresses it.


----------



## Andy M.

Is the smoker too cool to work effectively below 40ºF?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

BlairsDen said:


> Does anyone with an Electric Smoker (mines a Brickmann) have problems when outside temps are 40 or below?


 
Yes, once the temps got close to freezing it just wouldn't maintain any temp over 200. I had one of these.


----------



## Andy M.

I wonder if you could wrap it in an insulating blanket.


----------



## taxlady

Wouldn't 40 F be ideal for cold smoking?


----------



## Rob Babcock

You can still smoke most stuff fine at 200 F.  Just takes a little longer.


----------



## ALABAMACHEF

I agree, instead just cook a little longer if the grill can't maintain sufficient temp.


----------



## Paymaster

This here smoker has no problems holding temp in frigid weather. I did a pretty sizable cook during the month of January 2014. Brisket and Pastrami was on the menu as well.


----------



## Andy M.

Akorns come with a built-in insulating layer.


----------



## Paymaster

Andy M. said:


> Akorns come with a built-in insulating layer.



Yes they do. Many electric smoker do as well.


----------

